# Ports Upgrades



## dalpets (Sep 15, 2019)

I want to upgrade from 11.2 to 11.3. As a relatively new user this will be my first attempt at upgrading & I don't want to unwittingly break the present system that I have put a lot of work into. I will, of course, do a full system backup. Looking at using dump/restore at this time.
I think I have the correct procedure for the binary upgrade but I understand necessary ports upgrades need to be treated separately. Unfortunately, I haven't kept a record of installed ports. My questions are, will the binary upgrade process allude to ports that need separate treatment, or is there a command that I can use to identify them?

Any help would be appreciated on the ports issue any tips/tricks that might help me avoid tripping up in the overall update process.
PS: I understand that upgrading to the 12 release may not be a good idea for me at this time
Thanks very much.


----------



## abishai (Sep 15, 2019)

OS binary upgrade doesn't  touch ports, however upgrade from 11.2 to 11.3 is not considered as major. All port will continue to work (kernel modules installed from ports might break though, if you have any).
You can check root ports with `pkg prime-origins`


----------

